

Twisted, Tornado, the Zero-Step, and Activation Energy - mtrichardson
http://writeonly.wordpress.com/2009/09/12/when-great-features-arent-enough-twisted-tornado-the-zero-step-and-activation-energy/

======
electronslave
When I saw that horrible hand-drying contraption, my first thought was "am I
required to put my hands above shoulder-level to get them dry?" My second was
"will it amputate my hands at the wrist?"

Tornado sorta makes me feel better about development, mainly because Twisted
is phenomenally intimidating, like a black monolith.

